# Grappling Tournaments in MO,IL,IN area



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 7, 2002)

Looking for some grappling tournament in St. Louis area to South central Il and Western central In. In other words from St. Louis to Champaign, IL to Indianapolis, IN. Does anyone know of any. I have a student thats is looking for some local tournaments.
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Sep 7, 2002)

There's a BJJ club at UIUC that's very active--you might see if they have any information.


----------

